# hello girlies



## missuniverse

my name is rachael grice im a forma nabba miss britain and miss universe, i recently stopped competing and now focus on helping others in this sport achieve there dreams, i was lucky enough to achieve mine early on. and now get the oppurnity to work with some fabulously motivated girls. ive come on here to try and widen the web of knowledge and drafted in some hot chicks to help me out so look out for them registering too.

going to try with all your help to get this forum known for having the best girls and best pool of advice, for everyone competitive or none, i know there are already some very good girls on here so please come say hi, where hoping a couple of miss britains may jump on the band wagon as well and hopefully we can have something special on here.

please any questions private or public go a head and ask away or any topic starters will be helpfull xx


----------



## mightymariner

Cool,

:wave:


----------



## crazycal1

> going to try with all your help to get this forum known for having the best girls and best pool of advice,


absolutely no reason why that shouldnt happen!

time to kick some UK-M aSS :becky:


----------



## missuniverse

TheCrazyCal said:


> time to kick some UK-M aSS :becky:


ha i like it


----------



## Chrissy.......

Absoloutely brilliant, My missus is quite interested in starting a bit toning and shaping, shes always took an interest in what im doing in the gym,also she had a lot of admiration for Fatimas physique on the latest im a celebrity. This would be a great source for her once i get her along training.


----------



## 3752

Hey Rach hope you are well....


----------



## missuniverse

Chris sanchez said:


> Absoloutely brilliant, My missus is quite interested in starting a bit toning and shaping, shes always took an interest in what im doing in the gym,also she had a lot of admiration for Fatimas physique on the latest im a celebrity. This would be a great source for her once i get her along training.


here to help any questions go for it


----------



## missuniverse

PScarb said:


> Hey Rach hope you are well....


hey paul really good thank you, i see mrs pscarb is blossoming


----------



## 3752

missuniverse said:


> hey paul really good thank you, i see mrs pscarb is blossoming


yes she is Rach although she would use the term ballooning


----------



## AChappell

Great to have you on board, excuse the pun. Our community just keeps getting better and better. I can't wait to start reading some of your posts Rach, I can remember doing a photoshoot with you a few years back at John Bridges gym with Layla.

What do you think Rachael is the major difference between girls getting ready for the toned classes and figure classes, in terms of training? do you alter the approach and what about the differences when it comes to diet?


----------



## missuniverse

AChappell said:


> Great to have you on board, excuse the pun. Our community just keeps getting better and better. I can't wait to start reading some of your posts Rach, I can remember doing a photoshoot with you a few years back at John Bridges gym with Layla.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> hey you i do indeed how cold where we all on that day, and the mucky mirrors had a giggle didnt we, hope your well ;-)


----------



## missuniverse

AChappell said:


> What do you think Rachael is the major difference between girls getting ready for the toned classes and figure classes, in terms of training? do you alter the approach and what about the differences when it comes to diet?


oh oh good one going to start this in a seperate tread if you dont mind


----------



## justheretosnoop

Some funny looking 'females' in here......


----------



## missuniverse

Dorsey said:


> Some funny looking 'females' in here......


that will be changing hopefully


----------



## jo fairbairn

Hey Rach,

looking forward to some good chat on here with you and other girls. I've got a few questions lined up that I can start seperate threads on for ease of finding!


----------



## kaykyg

hi Rach, think this is a great idea, will be good to be able to share our concerns and toss around new idea's, looking forward to this, some good threads going already.!!


----------



## missuniverse

jo fairbairn said:


> Hey Rach,
> 
> looking forward to some good chat on here with you and other girls. I've got a few questions lined up that I can start seperate threads on for ease of finding!


hey gorgeous, oh i can already smell the room getting nice with more girlies in here xx


----------



## missuniverse

kaykyg said:


> hi Rach, think this is a great idea, will be good to be able to share our concerns and toss around new idea's, looking forward to this, some good threads going already.!!


good to have you here, i know you but be scared to put your bit in xx


----------



## kaykyg

missuniverse said:


> good to have you here, i know you but be scared to put your bit in xx


yeah, i'll put my bit in when i need to no worries!! xx


----------



## missuniverse

kaykyg said:


> yeah, i'll put my bit in when i need to no worries!! xx


stick your bit in but not your pictures!!! xxx


----------

